# to tapps



## thekuntawman (Feb 25, 2002)

how do you make those cartoons? can you put them in regular email?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 25, 2002)

You should ask Kaith.



:redeme: :biggun: :jediduel: :apv: :stoplurk:  :snipe: :enfo: :boxing: :flushed:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 25, 2002)

It depends on your email client.  Some will, some wont.

They are animated GIFs.

Additional info can be found here:
http://search.dogpile.com/texis/search?q=Animated+Smilies&fs=web&brand=dogpile&attrib=rs

We've got a little over 100 here, I've got almost 200 on another forum I run, and probably about 400 total in the archives.

:asian:


----------



## Tapps (Feb 28, 2002)

I get this little display of smilies next to my reply and I click them.

If you hit them more button it gives you "more" of them. 

(I Love showning off my technical jargon)

The are apperently powered by magic. 

( I do not understand them and anything I don't understand goes into this catagory.)


istols:    :jediduel: 
:xwing:                           :jedi1: :sadsong: :sig: 
:shooter: RTFM :viking2: 





seriously, Kaith is the expert. I just can't resist pushing buttons to find out what they do.


----------



## thekuntawman (Feb 28, 2002)

:argue: :cuss: :boing2: :hammer: :mst: :drinkbeer 

WOW!!!

thanks


----------

